# 7 months old Grey's??



## Stanleysmum21 (Nov 16, 2021)

Stanley turned 7 months last week, I noticed he's got a few wispy Grey's on his back, is this normal??


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Totally normal - poodle colour genetics are complicated and many change colour between puppy and adult


----------



## Stanleysmum21 (Nov 16, 2021)

2ndhandgal said:


> Totally normal - poodle colour genetics are complicated and many change colour between puppy and adult


Thank you. I thought I was stressing him out or something 🙈🙈


----------



## Lena11 (Aug 1, 2021)

Google the poodle fading gene!! That explains it well. Nothing to worry about!


----------



## Stanleysmum21 (Nov 16, 2021)

He's had his first hair cut today, his hair is a lot darker now than the puppy fur he had. It's nice to see him not looking as blonde as he was fairly dark when we got him.


----------

